

From BigCo Software Engineer to Entrepreneur - 1 year in. - daryn
http://www.readwritehack.com/my-most-productive-year

======
daryn
Love this blog post by Evan Jacobs reflecting on his first year as a
entrepreneur and what he's learned.

------
jasonlgrimes
It's always cool to see folks transition from BigCo to the startup world.

